# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته زيست شناسی سلولی مولكولی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته زيست شناسی سلولی مولكولی





دیباچه:


زیست‌شناسی‌  سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ دارای‌ 5 گرایش‌ میکروبیولوژی‌ ، علوم‌ سلولی‌ و  مولکولی‌، ژنتیک‌، بیوشیمی‌ و بیوفیزیک‌ است‌. گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ گرایش‌  بیوشیمی‌ یا بیوفیزیک‌ تاکنون‌ در هیچ‌ دانشگاهی‌ در سطح‌ لیسانس‌ ارائه‌ نشده‌ است‌ در ضمن‌ تفاوت‌ محسوسی‌ بین‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ این‌ رشته‌ در مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌  وجود ندارد.گرایش‌ ژنتیک‌به طور کلی‌ دانش‌ ژنتیک‌ درباره‌ انتقال‌ صفات‌  وراثتی‌ از والدین‌ به‌ اولاد بحث‌ می‌کند که‌ البته‌ این‌ والدین‌  می‌توانند انسان‌، درخت‌ یا باکتری‌ باشند. در واقع‌ ژنتیک‌ تلاش‌ می‌کند  تا بگوید که‌ چه‌ مکانیزم‌های‌ مولکولی‌، عامل‌ انتقال‌ صفات‌ از نسلی‌ به‌  نسل‌ دیگر هستند. همچنین‌ می‌خواهد بداند که‌ چرا گاهی‌ اوقات‌ در بین‌  والدین‌ و فرزندان‌ در برخی‌ صفات‌ تفاوت‌های‌ بسیار معنی‌ داری‌ وجود  دارد؟ در کل‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ مباحث‌ مهمی‌ مثل‌ ژنتیک‌ سرطان‌،  روش‌های‌ تشخیص‌ بیماری‌های‌ ژنتیکی‌ قبل‌ و بعد از تولد، شناخت‌ ناقلین‌  بیماری‌ها، اصول‌ مشاوره‌ ژنتیکی‌، نقش‌ ژنتیک‌ در بروز رفتارهای‌ فردی‌ و اجتماعی‌، شناخت‌ جمعیت‌های‌ مختلف‌ ژنتیکی‌ و نژادهای‌ انسانی‌، ژن‌ درمانی‌، پزشکی‌ قانونی‌، تکنیک‌های‌ رایج‌ در ژنتیک‌، روش‌های‌ اصلاح‌ نژاد و ژنتیک‌ مولکولی‌ را مطالعه‌ می‌کنند.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


علم‌  ژنتیک‌ در ایران‌ هنوز در ابتدای‌ راه‌ است‌ و باید تلاش‌ بسیار کرد و  کاستی‌ها را جبران‌ نمود و موانع‌ را از میان‌ برداشت‌ تا بتوان‌ شاهد رشد  روزافزون‌ این علم‌ در ایران‌ بود. البته‌ این‌ به‌ آن‌ معنی‌ نیست‌ که‌ در  کشور ما تحقیقات‌ ژنتیکی‌ انجام‌ نمی‌گیرد و فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌  جذب‌ هیچ‌ مرکزی‌ نمی‌شوند، بلکه‌ سازمان‌های‌ مختلفی‌ هستند که‌ به‌  فعالیت‌های‌ تحقیقاتی‌ ژنتیکی‌ می‌پردازند که‌ از جمله‌ می‌توان‌ به‌ مراکز  مختلف‌ وزارت‌ جهاد کشاورزی‌، مراکز پژوهشی‌ وزارت‌ علوم‌، انستیتو  پاستور، مرکز ملی‌ تحقیقات‌ مهندسی‌ ژنتیک‌ و تکنولوژی‌ زیستی‌ اشاره‌ کرد.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌مشترک‌ در ‌گرایش‌های ‌مختلف‌ زیست‌شناسی ‌سلولی ‌و مولکولی‌:


ریاضی‌،  فیزیک‌، شیمی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، بیوشیمی‌، آمار زیستی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌،  زیست‌شناسی‌ مولکولی‌، ژنتیک‌، میکروبیولوژی‌، اکولوژی‌، ویروس‌شناسی‌،  تکامل‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ گیاهی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ جانوری‌، فیزیولوژی‌ جانوری‌،  فیزیولوژی‌ گیاهی‌، بیوفیزیک‌، بیوشیمی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ پرتوی‌، ایمونولوژی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ ژنتیک‌:


ژنتیک‌ انسانی‌، سیتو ژنتیک‌، اصول‌ مشاوره‌  ژنتیکی‌، ژنتیک‌ سرطان‌، ژنتیک‌ رفتاری‌، مبانی‌ ژنتیک‌ میکروارگانیسم‌،  ژنتیک‌ پیشرفته‌ یا تازه‌های‌ ژنتیک‌، ژنتیک‌ کمی‌ یا ژنتیک‌ جمعیت‌ها،  سمینار، پروژه‌ (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌  است‌).


گرایش‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی:


‌مهمترین‌  مولکول‌هایی‌ که‌ در حیات‌ سلول‌ مؤثر هستند، RNA,DNA و پروتئین‌ها  می‌باشند. DNA مرکز ذخیره‌ اطلاعات‌ و صدور فرمان‌های‌ سلول‌، RNA وظیفه‌  انتقال‌ این‌ فرمان‌ها و پروتئین‌ مسؤولیت‌ اجرای‌ این‌ فرمان‌ها را بر  عهده‌ دارند. در زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ چگونگی‌ این‌ فعالیت‌ها  بررسی‌ می‌شود.امروزه‌ زیست‌ شناسی‌ در کشورهای‌ پیشرفته‌ بیش‌ از 80 تا 90  درصد سمت‌ و سوی‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ دارد. چرا که‌ رشته‌ علوم‌  سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ نیروی‌ انسانی‌ لازم‌ را برای‌ تحقیق‌ در رشته‌های‌ پزشکی‌، بیوشیمی‌، ژنتیک‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌، مهندسی‌ ژنتیک‌، اصلاح‌ نباتات‌، شیلات‌ و دام‌ تربیت‌ می‌کند.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


اصولاً  در ایران‌ اگر فردی‌ به‌ امید آینده‌ مالی‌ خوب‌ به‌ دنبال‌ علوم‌ پایه‌  برود اشتباه‌ کرده‌ است‌ چرا که‌ رشته‌های‌ علوم‌ در ایران‌ ارزش‌ مادی‌  زیادی‌ ندارند. امّا اگر فردی به‌ علوم‌ پایه‌ علاقه‌ دارد ، مطمئناً رشته‌  علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ رشته‌ای‌ با ارزش‌ و خوب‌ است‌. تعدادی‌ از مراکز  تحقیقاتی‌ مانند انستیتوپاستور، مرکز تحقیقات‌ ژنتیک‌، مرکز تحقیقات‌  بیوشیمی‌ و بیوفیزیک‌ و مراکز تحقیقاتی‌ دانشگاهی‌  می‌توانند پذیرای‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ باشند. علاوه‌  بر مراکز تحقیقاتی‌ موجود، فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند با ایجاد  شرکت‌ خصوصی‌ سازنده‌ مواد اولیه‌ آزمایشگاه‌های‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌  یا آزمایشگاهی‌ که‌ تستهای‌ آن‌ در سطح‌ موکلولی‌ است‌، هم‌ به‌ جامعه‌  علمی‌ خدمت‌ کند و هم‌ وضعیت‌ مالی‌ نسبتاً خوبی‌ داشته‌ باشد البته‌ در  حال‌ حاضر نیز در ایران‌ چنین‌ فعالیت‌هایی‌ در سطح‌ محدودی‌ انجام‌  می‌گیرد.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌:


شیمی‌  آلی‌، بیوشیمی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌، ژنتیک‌، میکروبیولوژی‌، اکولوژی‌،  زیست‌شناسی‌ گیاهی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ جانوری‌، فیزیولوژی‌ گیاهی‌، ایمونولوژی‌،  زبان‌ تخصصی‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌  است‌).


گرایش‌ میکروبیولوژی‌:


میکروارگانیسم‌ها موجودات‌ ریز ذره‌بینی‌ مانند:
باکتری‌ها،  ویروس‌ها، قارچ‌های‌ میکروسکوپی‌ و پرتوزوئرها هستند که‌ با چشم‌ غیر  مسلح‌ دیده‌ نمی‌شوند. علم‌ میکروبیولوژی‌ که‌ گرایشی‌ از زیست‌شناسی‌ است‌  به‌ بررسی‌ و مطالعه‌ میگروارگانیسم‌ها می‌پردازد. در این‌ علم‌ ارتباط‌  میکروارگانیسم‌ها با خودشان‌ و همچنین‌ با موجودات‌ عالی‌تر مانند انسان‌،  حیوانات‌ و گیاهان‌ بررسی‌ می‌شود. علم‌ میکروبیولوژی‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلفی‌  دارد که‌ عبارتند از: میکروبیولوژی‌ پزشکی‌، میکروبیولوژی‌ غذایی‌ و میکروبیولوژی‌ صنعتی‌.
کاربرد  این‌ گرایش‌ آنقدر گسترده‌ است‌ که‌ قابل‌ ذکر نیست‌. محقق‌ این‌ گرایش‌  از یک‌ سو‌ می‌تواند به‌ بررسی‌ کاربرد سلاح‌های‌ میکروبی‌ و راه‌های‌  پیشگیری‌ از این‌ سلاح‌ها بپردازد و از سوی‌ دیگر می‌تواند در کارخانه‌های‌  عطرسازی‌ مشغول‌ باشد. میکروبیولوژی‌ پایه‌ و اساس‌ بسیاری‌ از علوم‌ از  قبیل‌:
بیوشیمی‌، بیوتکنولوژی‌، ژنتیک‌ و پزشکی‌  است‌. یکی‌ از کاربردهای‌ گرایش‌ میکروبیولوژی‌ در آزمایشگاه‌های‌ تشخیص‌  طبی‌ است‌. میکروبیولوژی‌ در تشخیص‌ بیماری‌ نیز اهمیت‌ بسیار زیادی‌ دارد.  در مواد غذایی‌ و تولید مواد غذایی‌ مختلف‌ نیز اثر میکروارگانیسم‌ها  بسیار قابل‌ توجه‌ است‌. همچنین‌ گرایش‌ میکروبیولوژی‌ در کشاورزی‌ به طور  بسیار وسیعی‌ در تشخیص‌ آفات‌ گیاهی‌، مبارزه‌ با آفات‌ گیاهی‌ و ایجاد  مقاومت‌ گیاهی‌ مورد استفاده‌ قرار می‌گیرد. در صنایع‌ و معادن‌ نیز برای‌  استخراج‌ فلزات‌ سنگین‌ و در تصفیه‌ نفت‌ در گوگردزدایی‌ از نفت‌ مورد  استفاده‌ قرار می‌گیرد. در محافظت‌ از محیط‌ زیست‌، تصفیه‌ فاضلاب‌ها و  مبارزه‌ بیولوژیکی‌ با عفونت‌ها و آلودگی‌های‌ فاضلابی‌ مورد استفاده‌ قرار  می‌گیرد و آب‌ سالم‌ و در حقیقت‌ بدون‌ آلودگی‌ تحویل‌ می‌دهد. حتی‌ در  صنعت‌ نساجی‌ نیز این‌ علم‌ به‌ یاری‌ بشر آمده‌ است‌ و به‌ تازگی‌ در  صنعت‌ نساجی‌ از میکروارگانیسم‌ها برای‌ تثبیت‌ نشاسته‌ و آهار دادن‌  پارچه‌ استفاده‌ می‌شود.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


کارشناسان‌  میکروبیولوژی‌ در پژوهشگاه‌ نفت‌ برای‌ تحقیق‌ بر روی‌ میکروب‌های‌  نفت‌خوار یا گوگردزدایی‌، در بخش‌ صنایع‌ غذایی‌ در کارخانه‌های‌  کنسروسازی‌ و کمپوت‌ سازی‌ و در صنایع‌ بهداشتی‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار هستند.  تهیه‌ لوازم‌ آزمایشگاهی‌ مورد نیاز در این‌ گرایش‌ یکی‌ از شغل‌هایی‌ است‌  که‌ بعضی‌ جذب‌ آن‌ می‌شوند. مؤسسه‌ استاندارد یا آزمایشگاه‌های‌  کارخانجات‌ تهیه‌ مواد بهداشتی‌ و غذایی‌ برای‌ تشخیص‌ کیفیت‌ و سلامت‌  این‌ مواد از نظر عدم‌ آلودگی‌ میکروبی‌، مراکز تهیه‌ مواد دارویی‌ مانند  تهیه‌ آنتی‌ بیوتیک‌ها و بالاخره‌ کارخانجات‌ تهیه‌ اسیدها مانند اسید  بوتریک‌ و اسید استیک‌ و حلال‌ها مانند الکل‌ و استون‌ و مراکز تهیه‌  واکسن‌ مانند مؤسسه‌ رازی‌ و انستیتوپاستور ایران‌ نیز می‌توانند مراکز  جذب‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ باشند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ میکروبیولوژی‌:


شیمی‌  آلی‌، بیوشیمی‌، آمار زیستی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ مولکولی‌،  ژنتیک‌، میکروبیولوژی‌، اکولوژی‌، ویروس‌شناسی‌، تکامل‌، زیست‌شناسی‌  گیاهی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ جانوری‌، فیزیولوژی‌ جانوری‌، فیزیولوژی‌ گیاهی‌،  بیوفیزیک‌، بیوشیمی‌، زیست‌شناسی‌ پرتوی‌، ایمونولوژی‌، باکتری‌شناسی‌،  میکروبیولوژی‌ محیطی‌، قارچ‌شناسی‌، پروتوزئولوژی‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌  این‌ گرایش‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌).



توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


در  گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ زیست‌شناسی‌ سلولی‌ و مولکولی‌ باید علاقه‌مند بود و  صبر و پشتکار داشت‌ تا بتوان‌ طعم‌ شیرین‌ موفقیت‌ را چشید. همچنین‌ دانشجو  باید حافظه‌ خوبی‌ داشته‌ و در دروس‌ شیمی‌، ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ قوی‌ باشد و  در نهایت‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ به‌ کارهای‌ آزمایشگاهی‌ علاقه‌مند باشد. برای‌  مثال‌ یکی‌ از کارهایی‌ که‌ به‌ طور معمول‌ در آزمایشگاه‌ علوم‌ سلولی‌ و  مولکولی‌ انجام‌ می‌گیرد، استخراج‌ RNA از یک‌ بافت‌ است‌ که‌ حداقل‌ زمان‌  لازم‌ برای‌ این‌ کار 5 ساعت‌ می‌باشد.


منبع : دانشگاهی

*

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید میخواستم بدونم کسی راجع به رشته زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی اطلاعاتی داره ؟ خوبه یا نه؟ چون تو اینترنت جستجو کردم ولی از نظر بازار کار نمیدونم چجوریه ؟

----------


## asie67

یه رشته که هیچگونه بازار کاری نداره
اگه فارغ التحصیل ارشد دانشگاه تهران باشید شاااااااااااید بتونید توی شرکتی البته شااااید کاری بهتون بدن تو هیچ استخدامی هم جایی واسش نیست بنظرم درپیت ترین رشته های وزرات بهداشت وضعشون از زیست بهتر باشه

----------


## Samariii

اخه من یه جا خوندم که اگه تا فوق لیسانس بخونن میتونن گرایش خون شناسی رو انتخاب کنن و تو ازمایشگاه برن . یعنی درست نیست؟

----------


## Samariii

> یه رشته که هیچگونه بازار کاری نداره
> اگه فارغ التحصیل ارشد دانشگاه تهران باشید شاااااااااااید بتونید توی شرکتی البته شااااید کاری بهتون بدن تو هیچ استخدامی هم جایی واسش نیست بنظرم درپیت ترین رشته های وزرات بهداشت وضعشون از زیست بهتر باشه



 یعنی هیچ بازار کاری برای دانشجویان غیر دانشگاه تهران نداره؟ پس اینکه میگن تو ازمایشگاه استخدام میشی چیه منظورشون؟

----------


## Javad_am78

*رشته ای هست که در خارج بسیار استقبال میکنن و اگه بری اونجا عالیه ولی اینجا کار و بار خوبی نیس براش*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

یه نفر بود مصاحبش اینجا بود
زیست سلولی قبول شده بود انصراف داد! دوباره کنکور داد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asie67

> *رشته ای هست که در خارج بسیار استقبال میکنن و اگه بری اونجا عالیه ولی اینجا کار و بار خوبی نیس براش*


نه والا همکلاسی من الان امریکاست سال دیگه برمیگرده ایران میگه اونجا هم کار پیدا نمیکنه!رشته های زیست و علوم پایه فقط اگه خلاق و پر ایده باشی خارج ازت استقبال میکنن وگرنه معمولی باشی فقط بعنوان دانشجو که ازت پول بگیرن استقبال میکنن

----------


## asie67

> یعنی هیچ بازار کاری برای دانشجویان غیر دانشگاه تهران نداره؟ پس اینکه میگن تو ازمایشگاه استخدام میشی چیه منظورشون؟


دیگه بستگی به شانس و پارتی شما داره
بنظرتون وقتی بچه های علوم ازمایشگاهی هستن کی میاد زیست بیاره ازمایشگاه و تازه بهش کار یاد بدن

----------


## Javad_am78

*پووف چی بگم*

----------

